# Sunn frames?



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

anyone have any experiance with Sunn frames? looking at the "tzar", "seasons s1 and s2"

tzar looks like a dj/trail frame. 

any help?
anyone know weight of these frames?
strength?


----------



## josegon1 (May 25, 2010)

I just ordered an s1 frame from Chain Reaction Cycles across the "pond", my 2nd choice to a 2012 khs alite2000 frame (out of stock). I will post once it's built and ridden.


----------



## Brooce (Nov 3, 2008)

*Sunn radical*

Hi guys,

What do you think about Sunn Radical frames from 2010? I ask about their durability and if there were any issues with them. I've heard that 2008 models were cracking quite often, is it improved in newer versions?


----------

